

If Facebook, Google Plus, and YouTube Were Built in 1997.... - jnhasty
http://rhizome.org/editorial/2011/dec/9/if-facebook-google-plus-and-youtube-were-built-199/

======
jnhasty
"The transfer speed of our server is limited to 8 kB/s («dial-up» speed)."

